
Your XML Parser Will Destroy Everything You Have Ever Loved - glazskunrukitis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzjUw47ZIg0
======
pimterry
Transcription: <https://gist.github.com/pimterry/4971500>

~~~
radiowave
Thanks!

------
anigbrowl
So will recording the audio from the back of the room. Maybe slides would be
better. I do find the topic interesting, and wonder why XML is so shitty in
practice.

------
radiowave
Slides are available here: <http://portal.sliderocket.com/CJAKM/xml-attacks>

